# Tips, suggestions, help RAW for dog with autoimmune disorder



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The rescue where I help has an dog (non GSD) with an autoimmune skin disorder. 

food sensitivity report from Hemopet. On the no list: chicken, corn, milk, turkey, venison, white fish, barley, lentil, oatmeal, peanuts, potato, quinoa, rabbit, salmon and sweet potato.

Since that leaves out most of the kibble diets he is going to be getting raw. 

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for making sure he gets what he needs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

duck, bison, lamb, beef? 
Is there a raw distributor in the area that has exotic meat available? I wouldn't feed any veggies regardless, surprised venison was on the list, but not beef?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> duck, bison, lamb, beef?
> Is there a raw distributor in the area that has exotic meat available? I wouldn't feed any veggies regardless, surprised venison was on the list, but not beef?


Beef was OK. weird huh? We are rural Nevada. No raw distributors that I know of.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

too bad about the lack of distributors. What about processors(big game?) they may have scrap they are willing to grind or chunk up for sale. Other raw distributors do ship, but of course the price is higher. For one dog, though, it may be just the same or less than some of the kibbles that are full of ingredients.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> too bad about the lack of distributors. What about processors(big game?) they may have scrap they are willing to grind or chunk up for sale. Other raw distributors do ship, but of course the price is higher. For one dog, though, it may be just the same or less than some of the kibbles that are full of ingredients.


Again not that I know of. Small town, very rural. Population from last year was 3011. There is a grocery store and a feed store. I live about 45 min away in another small town. About 1/2 hour from us is a small processing plant for the local ranchers. I know they found some London broil and tripe at the local grocery store. (Not the white kind of tripe) 

The dog is a Akita with very bad autoimmune skin problems.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would do beef, no fruits and vegetables just your standard raw meal plan... probiotics, digestive enzymes, omega fatty acids, vitamin e, vitamin c... plain clean diet, easy to digest, lots of digestive + immune system support.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> I would do beef, no fruits and vegetables just your standard raw meal plan... probiotics, digestive enzymes, omega fatty acids, vitamin e, vitamin c... plain clean diet, easy to digest, lots of digestive + immune system support.


Thank you! Where would I find a list of the standard raw meal plan?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Canidae makes a kibble with only 4 or 5 ingredients. With raw you will need 4 kinds of protein. Can you or family member hunt or fish? Quail? Bass? Turtles?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> Canidae makes a kibble with only 4 or 5 ingredients. With raw you will need 4 kinds of protein. Can you or family member hunt or fish? Quail? Bass? Turtles?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are in the high desert. Not much around. The rivers and lakes are polluted from the mining and the fish are not safe to eat for people so I imagine would not be safe for dogs either. This is not my dog but a dog in rescue.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

:bump:

Anyone? Total newbie here... Where do I find a standard beef raw meal plan? I've done a google search and its overwhelming. Where do we start? My dogs get kibble so I don't know where to begin. 

Again this is a rescue Akita at the kennel. He has thyroid and autoimmune skin issues. 

food sensitivity report from Hemopet. On the no list: chicken, corn, milk, turkey, venison, white fish, barley, lentil, oatmeal, peanuts, potato, quinoa, rabbit, salmon and sweet potato.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Same meal plan all raw... 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 10% organs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> Same meal plan all raw... 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 10% organs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nothing else no vitamin's? No additives? Just raw beef 80% muscle meat, 10% bone and 10% organs?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Nothing else no vitamin's? No additives? Just raw beef 80% muscle meat, 10% bone and 10% organs?


My favourite method is the 50% raw meaty bones, 45% muscle meat and 5% organs... you can learn what you need to know here:

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch

It's 2-3% of their ideal adult body weight if they don't need to lose or gain weight.

For the probiotics, I like the acidophilus capsules.. the more strains, the better.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> My favourite method is the 50% raw meaty bones, 45% muscle meat and 5% organs... you can learn what you need to know here:
> 
> Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Use the raw dog ranch formula and double check with the other. I have an explanation of the math in one of these threads. There's an argument as to whether or not you need anything else. Done right, you don't need additives. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it will be hard to do an all beef raw diet without the ability to have someone grind the beef bone. I have a friends pretty powerful grinder and all it does it chicken and duck. Maybe check to see if the local processor can grind beef bone. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd also introduce natural vitamin C(esterC) as it heps support the immune system and is a natural antihistamine. 
Start at 500mg then over a few days go 500 am and pm, you eventually could go a bit higher as C isn't stored in the body, but it sometimes is hard on the gut. 
C isn't naturally in most raw diets, so supplementing is necessary when dogs are dealing with weakened immune systems.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> Use the raw dog ranch formula and double check with the other. I have an explanation of the math in one of these threads. There's an argument as to whether or not you need anything else. Done right, you don't need additives.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



What other? Do you have a link? 

Don't know if we are going to be able to get 4 or 5 different protein sources. We can start with beef and then see what else we can get. Maybe lamb/sheep? Lots of 4-H out here.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Keep the links and ideas coming. Every little bit helps!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, beef is a bit hard. Can you do lamb, duck, etc?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Yeah, beef is a bit hard. Can you do lamb, duck, etc?


possibly lamb? Where could we go to find duck? I occasionally see bison burger at the store.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Carnivore Warehouse this place might be good to contact for information on where to purchase in your area.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Carnivore Warehouse this place might be good to contact for information on where to purchase in your area.


Thanks! I'm passing all the links and info along.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If Reno is an occasional day trip, there is a wholesale meat distributer there (Cal Vada Foods). Maybe they deliver closer to you as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> If Reno is an occasional day trip, there is a wholesale meat distributer there (Cal Vada Foods). Maybe they deliver closer to you as well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. I don't know how often they go to Reno but I go a couple of times a month as one of my daughters lives there. Maybe I can offer to pick it up for them.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks. I don't know how often they go to Reno but I go a couple of times a month as one of my daughters lives there. Maybe I can offer to pick it up for them.


They won't have ground bone or dog mixes, but you can get good prices (have to buy in bulk) on meats like beef heart, whole duck, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

